# i need help!!!! PLEASEEE



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

i tried calling the vets but everything is closed!!! there is no emergency animal hospital or anything. Cupcake is foaming at her mouth, shes shaking, and her eyes are droopy. She has all her shots and has been with me all day. she is shaking but shes not cold. im so scared and nervous. any ideas as to wat it may be. im in tears because i dont know whats wrong!!!! im going crazy.


thanks Klarisa


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

Sorry for Cupcake. Do you think she may have got into something she shouldnt have?


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

> Sorry for Cupcake. Do you think she may have got into something she shouldnt have?[/B]



shes been with me all day. Shes been on the couch sleeping. shes been herself. nothing outta the prdinary until now.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

There must be and emergency Vet near you. I would call different offices and see which one can help in an emergency. They should have a recording telling you what to do. Don't give up, keep calling and keep us posted.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I WOULD SEE IF THERE IS A WAY TO GET TO NEAREST HOSPITAL ,I WOULD ALSO CALL ALL THE VETS THEY SHOULD HOPEFULLY HAVE A RECORDING ON SAYING WHERE TO GO OR CALL IF THEY CLOSED .


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Gosh! praying you were able to get Cupcake to the vets to see what is going on...praying too that she is OK! please update as soon as you can!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

rayer: rayer:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

That sounds really scary. I'm so sorry it happend while all the vets are closed and most that are knowledgable in these things were asleep. Did you find an emg. animal hospital? I'd have called my vet at home and woken her up with those symptoms. Please give as an update. I'm praying Cupcake is doing better this morning.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, I'm so sorry to hear this.

I see from your profile that you are in San Antonio, TX. I tried anywho.com and found two emergency clinics there as follows:

*Animal Emergency Room*
4315 Fredericksburg, Suite 2
San Antonio 78201
210-737-7380

Their web site indicates they are open 24/7.
http://www.animaler.net/

*Southside Animal Emergency Clinic*
1245 SW Military Dr.
San Antonio 78221
210-927-2020

I hope one of these places can help! Please keep us posted.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

How is little Cupcake??? any improvement??? rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh my gosh!!! I hope Cupcake is okay!!! That sounds so scary! Hugs and prayers for both of you!
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

How is Cupcake doing?


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Praying all is well,will be looking for a happy update.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm wondering how she is doing too. I wonder if it was hypoglycemia.
I hope we hear soon.


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

has anyone heard about cupcake? I just got online . . . poor baby, I will pray for her . . .my guess is she ate something . . . .


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm checking for an update and getting a little worried. I sure hope everything's OK.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Still no update??? Gosh I'm worried.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

OMG, poor Cupcake,  I hope she's ok.


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

I used to have a vet as on of my clients. I was setting up thier computer system. I've seen dogs come in with those symptoms, except for (too weak to walk and very loose stool.) It was the Parvo Virus. One that came in had been vaccinated. I'm really curious to know what is what is wrong this poor sweet baby. Normally, if their glucose falls, they will just be very lethargic. That can be treated with karo syrup and Pedialyte. Hmmm. I sure hope he's OK! Recommending Emergency CARE was the BEST thing.

Get well soon Little one!

CM


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

actually, i had a vaccinated dog with parvo and what she is describing does not fit the symptoms at all. it's usually lethargy, vomiting, bloody/mucusy diarrhea and refusal to eat. 

hypoglycemia CAN cause foaming at the mouth, seizures, shaking, lethargy and they can actually slip into a coma.

i hope she took her to a vet and i also hope what ever is ailing her can be treated and quickly. please keep us updated.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> actually, i had a vaccinated dog with parvo and what she is describing does not fit the symptoms at all. it's usually lethargy, vomiting, bloody/mucusy diarrhea and refusal to eat.
> 
> hypoglycemia CAN cause foaming at the mouth, seizures, shaking, lethargy and they can actually slip into a coma.
> 
> i hope she took her to a vet and i also hope what ever is ailing her can be treated and quickly. please keep us updated.[/B]



Yes, it sure sounded like a blood sugar drop. I hope she's okay.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Waiting for some news... rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 
Marie & the Boys*


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

Because I am a new small dog member, what causes their blood sugar to drop. Ollie was 15 weeks yesterday, and I've tried to follow all of the rules. But what do I do to keep that from happening to him?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh I do hope Cupcake is ok, if it's low blood sugar Karo syrup will work well by rubbing on the upper gums as it's absorbed very quickly that way.
Maxsmom you need to keep Nutrical and Karo syrup on hand if your pup doesn't eat enough to keep the blood sugars up at a normal level. I had a few episodes with Koko when he was a tiny puppy and if you can recognize the symptoms quickly and use the Karo they will recover rather quickly, and I would follow with the Nutrical to get some protein into his system.
With Koko it was sleepy, lethargic, pale gums and wobbly gait.

Praying for Cupcake and hoping all is well rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Nutri Drops are even better when it comes to recovery time.
Everyone should have those on hand.Pet Nutri-Drops #93-574-Z


----------



## Timmy's Parents (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about cupcake!! Please keep us posted!!! That's so scary, there must be an emergency vet near you... relax, take deep breath, everything will be o.k.


PLEASE update us when you get a chance!! :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Checking for an update on Cupcake. I hope everything is okay.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm hoping everything is ok. How frightening.....

will check back alittle later for an update.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I hope Cupcake is ok.


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

Just wanted you to know I'm checking in too. I hope all is well.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

also checking in on the other 'cup. 

noselicks from one cup to another...xoxooxoxoxoxoxoxo


ann marie and the buttercup


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

Cupcake's Mom come back and let us know she is ok! You are scaring us rayer:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Just saw this and was hoping for an update.

I sure hope Cupcake is okay....


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Still no update????? I'm very very worried now.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm very concerned as well.. I e-mailed her to express my concern ( as well as others here) see how things were and asked to post update as soon as she could but haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

hi everyone. i would like to thank everyone for your concerns with my baby. She is doing MUCH MUCH better. We were actucally in Del Rio for the weekend. Its about 3 hours from San Antonio. I called the vets in del rio and no answer. there is no emergency animal hopsital the closest one was an hour away. i kept calling and finally someone answered, the wife of the vet was there feeding the animals and cleaning up. i told her what was wrong and she tells me her husband was out of town and wouldnt be back til today. i told her Cups symptoms and she told her husband. She called me back within 10 mins and told me it could be a number of things. this is when i got worried. she said it could be an onset to parvo or distemper, even though she has all her shots. she told me it could be something that she ate, and lastly she told me that she could be having a sugar low. She told me that i could give her some vanilla ice cream and it should help her. i made robby rush me to the store to get some ice cream. when we got back to my grandmas she was there, poor baby was sooooo weak. i gave her the ice cream and at first she wouldnt eat it, but then finally she ate it. within 10 minuets, she was back to herself. thank god. i was so scared!! i need to make her an appt to see whats wrong. i wasnt able to get to the vets this morning because i didnt take my car and there was no one to drive me, and also because we had to get back. but she is back to herself.  thank you all for your prayers.


CupCake Says: Tank u for ur prayers. my mommy was really scared, me too.

Klarisa and CupCake


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I keep checking for updates too. I'm getting more concerned all the time. I thought for sure she'd give an update by now. I sure hope this isn't anything serious.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

So glad she is feeling better


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

We must have been posting at the same time. I'm really glad she's doing OK now.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

thanks for the update. i'm glad all is well. i knew it sounded like hypoglycemia. i'm glad you gave her some ice cream. it's the same thing i do for mass after he has a seizure.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for the positive update! I'm glad Cupcake is feeling better.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thank you for the update on Cupcake, I am so happy she is doing much better now :grouphug: You sure had us worried, but glad all is well


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, thank goodness she's OK. Hypoglycemia is not uncommon in Maltese puppies. Here is some info that Catcher's breeder had sent me. My vet said the best thing to do is to rub Karo syrup on their gums as it gets the sugar in their system fast. 

I can imagine what a scare this was for you. I am so very glad that she is OK!

*Hypoglycemia (Low Blood Sugar)* 

"Hypoglycemia is a central nervous system disorder caused by a low blood sugar. It occurs mainly in Toy breeds between 6 and 12 weeks of age. Extremely tiny dogs can also be susceptible throughout adulthood. Often it is precipitated by stress.

The first signs are those of listlessness and depression. They are followed by muscular weakness, tremors (especially in the facial muscles) and later convulsions, coma and death. The entire sequence is not always seen. The dog may appear to be depressed or may be weak, wobbly, and jerky; or the puppy may be found in a coma.

Hypoglycemia can occur without warning when a puppy is placed in a new home, or while being shipped. It might appear after a puppy misses a meal, chills, becomes exhausted from too much playing or has a digestive upset.These upsets place an added strain on the energy reserves of the liver and can bring on symptoms.

Treatment: Treatment is directed at restoring blood levels of glucose. Begin at once...If the puppy is awake, give "Nutrical", Karo syrup, honey, or sugar water by mouth. You should begin to see improvement in thirty minutes. When unconscious, a puppy will have to be given a dextrose solution intravenously. A veterinarian should be called at once.

Owners of Toy breed puppies should encourage frequent meals, and never overtire them."


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Here is something to have on hand for things like this.
It works in minutes. It's not expensive and can save a life.
Pet Nutri-Drops #93-574-Z


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:smheat: whew. Glad she is okay. 

Tina


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> :smheat: whew. Glad she is okay.
> 
> Tina[/B]


I second that!
:smheat:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:aktion033: So glad to hear that Cupcake is better.

It does sound like low blood sugar, but I would certainly have her checked by your vet asap to be on the safe side.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Glad to hear the Cupcake is okay now.  :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so glad she's okay! We were all very worried about Cupcake!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Yay! Thank God Cupcake is ok!!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm glad she's OK. What a scare!
Hugs to Cupcake.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm so glad that Cupcake is doing better!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm glad to hear Cupcake is feeling better. I'd want to have her checked by a vet too.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Just popped in for an update and I'm so glad Cupcake is feeling better now!!!


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

Is this a genetic thing or can it happen at any time. My breeder "STRESSED" this in the contract by saying:

Medication: We often send medication with puppies as a preventative. Give as directed: PLEASE make sure that the puppy gets rest. Don't let him/her play too long for the first two weeks. Let them play for 30 minutes and then carry them or back to their area. Minimize their activity level so their blood sugar levels do not drop. Leave them alone so they can eat. If puppy ever looks lethargic, give 1 cc Karo corn syrup and call me immediately 999 999 9999 (cell).

Does this mean that Sweet Ollie may have a history of blood sugar?

Still learning....

However, I have nutrical on hand as well as Karo syrup. We have never had an instance, Ollie adjusted very well! He was 15 weeks old on February 16th.


I am sooooo happy that cupcake is doing well. Just to see the response of all these people, checking in frequently. We were all really worried. That is what family does when you are sick. Cupcake, I am so happy that you are well and part of this family.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

No -- it doesn't mean that Ollie has a "history of low blood sugar". This happens to all of our puppies and very small adults because they can't store enough nutrients at one time. 

As they get better, they do outgrow this unless they remain extremely small.


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

yay am soooo very glad cupcake is much better :wub:


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

Amen...goood news :smheat:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Glad to hear that Cupcake is feeling better. :wub:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the positive update on Cupcake!!! I have been thinking about her and you too. Glad that the outcome was a good one for her.

Snuggle's Mom


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

omg! I was reading this starting at page one, and getting more and more worried when I didn't see a response or update on cupcake. I think I felt my knees go weak when I finally saw your update lol. so glad Cupcake is better!!!


----------

